# Mustek A3 EP scannt Streifen unter Windows XP



## Thorsten H (12. Januar 2004)

Ich habe den Mustek A3 EP Scanner unter Windows XP installiert. Leider scannt er nicht richtig, ich erhalte als Ergebnis nur Streifen. Ich habe die Treiber schon mehrfach deinstalliert. Auch habe ich alle anderen Scannertreiber entfernt. Eine Installation auf einem anderen Rechner unter Windows XP führte dazu, dass der Scanner einwandfrei läuft.

Wer kann mir helfen, wie ich den Scanner zum Laufen kriege?


----------



## Thorsten H (12. Januar 2004)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Der Port war im Bios nicht auf EPP eingestellt.


----------

